# لو صرخت بأعلى صوتك.. ماذا ستقول؟؟



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

*في بعض الاحيان تحس بانك بحاجه الي ان تصرخ 

اذا كنت متضايق ... او فرحان 

ولكن احتراما لغيرك ممن هم حولك تكتم تلك الصرخه 

اللتي لو اطلقتها ... هزت اركان المكان الذي انت جالس فيه


لو اتيحت لك الفرصه ان تصرخ بأعلى صوتك بحيث انه يسمعك كل من في الكرة الارضيه


ماذا ستقول؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هقول*
*ارحمنى يا ربى *
*اعنى *
*قوينى*
*i need help give me your hand's*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لو صرخت بأعلى صوتك.. ماذا ستقول؟؟*

انا كمان هقول ارحم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*مفيش غير كلمه واعتقد اننا كلنا هنقولها*
*يارب ارحم *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لو صرخت بأعلى صوتك.. ماذا ستقول؟؟*

*هقول يارب مد ايدك وانقذنا ​*


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لو صرخت بأعلى صوتك.. ماذا ستقول؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> انا كمان هقول ارحم ​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرنا*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *مفيش غير كلمه واعتقد اننا كلنا هنقولها*
> 
> *يارب ارحم *​


*اولا ميرسى لمرورك يا فينا*
*نورتى يا اختى الغالية *
*واحب اعلق على كلمتك بس ان فى ناس معندهاش اى اهمية بلنسبة لها الكلمة *
*والدليل انك ممكن تلاقى حدا بيكون بيموت خلاص وبيفكر فى ثروتة واملاكة*
*كل واحد وعلى حسب تفكيرة ودرجة قربة لربنا *
*بس على ما اعتقد انة اكيد ربنا بيفتح عقلة فى لحظة من اللحظات علشان  يقولة *
*ارحمنى يارب ان خاطئ*
**
*شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك ويديم علينا خدمتك الجميلة*
*سلام ونعمة*​*
*


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لو صرخت بأعلى صوتك.. ماذا ستقول؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هقول يارب مد ايدك وانقذنا ​*


*ميرسى لمرورك يا انجى *
*ربنا  يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## كويتيه مسلمه (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا اقول

الحمدالله يارب
لانك خلقتني مسلمه


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

كويتيه مسلمه قال:


> انا اقول
> 
> الحمدالله يارب
> 
> لانك خلقتني مسلمه


*وانا موافقك الرأى *
*لازم فعلا نشكر ربنا ونحمد فضلة علينا على كل شيء*
*مهما كان تافة او مالوش اى لزمة فى حياتنا *
*شكرا لمرورك يا اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلاً مفيش غير كلمة أرحمنا يا رب ......ميرررسى يا جوجو على فكرة الموضوع الجميل ده وعلى فكره ليك رد هنا عجبنى أوووى وضحكنى خالص  بس مش هقولك عليه هههههههههه ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فعلاً مفيش غير كلمة أرحمنا يا رب ......ميرررسى يا جوجو على فكرة الموضوع الجميل ده وعلى فكره ليك رد هنا عجبنى أوووى وضحكنى خالص بس مش هقولك عليه هههههههههه ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


*ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا الغالية *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وعلى فكرة بقى انا هرخم عليكى اكتر وهقولك مش عايز اعرفها :t30:*
*اصلى تقريبا كدة اخد بالى منها وعرفتها *
*ومبسوط اوى انها ضحكتك ورسم على وشك ابتسامة  *
*كويس انى قدرت اقدملك ها الابتسامة *
*بس خلي بالك هى جات صدفة *
*شكرا اكتير وربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك عمل ايدك وسطينا وخدمتك الجميلة *​


----------



## كويتيه مسلمه (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا ابي اعرف ليه كل ما كتبت رد حذفتوه

لانكم تافهين 

وانا صبرت اكثر من الازم

كل ما كتبت رد بأي موضوع حذفتوه

اريد الغاء اشتراكي من هاذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع
والعكس صحيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2008)

[q





> uote=كويتيه مسلمه;885183]انا ابي اعرف ليه كل ما كتبت رد حذفتوه
> 
> لانكم تافهين
> 
> ...


[/quote]*بنشكرك على وصفنا بالتافهين وعلى فكره احنا   مبنحذفش رد  الا لو كان به اساءه أو اى مشاركه بها مخالفه لاحدى قوانين المنتدى وبالنسبه لالغاء الاشتراك فبكل بسااطه من حقك الانسحاب وعدم المشاركه مره أخرى ومع ذلك  سيظل الباب مفتوح لكى دائماً ومرحب بكى فى أى وقت .. ربنا يبارك حياتك يا أختى العزيزه .​*


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

كويتيه مسلمه قال:


> انا ابي اعرف ليه كل ما كتبت رد حذفتوه
> 
> لانكم تافهين
> 
> ...


*هو انتم عقلكم كدة على طول *
*نفسى الاقى حد عندة عقل فيكم يتكلم بتفاهم شوية *
*يخرب بيت دة دين حتى البنات علموها العصبية والنرفزة وهما ارق مخلوقات الارض *
*بما ان حضرتك بتتكلمى هنا *
*احب اقول لحضرتك ان ما حدا حذف ردك يا استاذة *
*ردك موجود وانا كمان رادد على حضرتك فية *
*وبلنسبة لأشتراكك فا زيى ما قالت اختى العزيزة دونا ليكى الحق فى عدم المشاركة ان ما بدك *
*ومن وجهة نظرى هاد بيكون افضل ليكى علشان صحتك مايحصلهاش حاجة من النرفزة وحرقة الدم اللى سيادتك فيها*
*ربنا ينور طريقك *​


----------



## كويتيه مسلمه (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا اسفه اخواني

بس انا كنت فاتحه المنتدى على متصفحين

واحد بهذا الموضوع و واحد بموضوع ثاني

وكتبت رد بالموضوع الثاني  وتم حذفه

لذلك عصبت

ولم انتبه وكتبت رد في هاذا الموضوع وانا لم انتبه لاسم الموضوع

:smi411: :smi411: :smi411: :smi411:

اني منحرجه منكم

اتمني انكم تحذفون ردي الذي قبل هاذا الرد


----------



## Moony34 (26 أغسطس 2008)

أنا هصرخ وأقول
أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

moony34 قال:


> أنا هصرخ وأقول
> أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك


*ميرسى لمرورك يا صديقى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

كويتيه مسلمه قال:


> انا اسفه اخواني
> 
> بس انا كنت فاتحه المنتدى على متصفحين
> 
> ...


*مافيش اى مشكلة *
*نتمنالك اقامة سعيدة مع حفظ واحترام قوانين المنتدى *
*ربنا ينور طريقك*​


----------



## dodi lover (27 أغسطس 2008)

سأقوووووووووووول:

























احبك يااااااااااااااا.............................​


ميرسى ليك يا 



come with me


على الموضوع​.


----------



## missorang2006 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*كتير حلو الموضوع وcome with me في الك رد فقعني ضحك وكانت الدنيا نص اللليل 
انا هقول بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك يا يسوع وممكن اصرخ يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب​*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> سأقوووووووووووول:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا دودى *
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*بس معتقدش انك هتعمل دوشة كبيرة اوى كدة وصوت عالى علشان تقول للنقط بحبك*
*ولا انت اية رأيك:t30:*​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *كتير حلو الموضوع وcome with me في الك رد فقعني ضحك وكانت الدنيا نص اللليل ​*
> 
> *انا هقول بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك يا يسوع وممكن اصرخ يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب*​


*هههههههههه*
*بردو اية حكاية الرد دة *
*يا جماعة ان كدة ابتديت اقلق*
*وشكلى كدة مش عارفة*
*ياريت لو تكتبهولى فى ماسيدج خاصة انتى ولا دونااا*
*ونورتى بجد وميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا لو هصرخ
يبقى هصرخ واقول اليك يا ربى اعود فاقبل توبتى وارحمنى


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

شادى ميلاد قال:


> انا لو هصرخ
> يبقى هصرخ واقول اليك يا ربى اعود فاقبل توبتى وارحمنى


*الله عليك*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا *
*ربنا يباركك وتباركنا كدة بتشريفك ديما *​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*يا يسوع انا الخاطئ  

ارحمني ​*


----------



## ناريمان (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هقول 

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

ارحمنى يا الهى انا الخاطيء

ميرسي بجد علي فكرة الموضوع روعة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *يا يسوع انا الخاطئ ​*
> 
> 
> *ارحمني *​


*ميرسى لمرورك ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

ناريمان قال:


> *انا هقول ​*
> 
> *اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*​
> *ارحمنى يا الهى انا الخاطيء*​
> ...


*اشكرك يا ناريمان على وجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك  ويبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعن ضعفى

موضوع جميل ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ياربى يسوع المسيح اعن ضعفى​
> 
> موضوع جميل ياجوجو​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى ليكى يا امنا الغالية ولمرورك العطر *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة وسطينا وينميها ديما فى اذدياد مستمر*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا هصرخ واقول 
يا رب اغفر لي خطايا شبابي وجهلي
ومرسي علي الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## i-love-Isa (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لو صرخت بأعلى صوتي لقلت
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
بعثتولي تنبيه مع ان دي المشاركه الثالثه لي 
والدليل امامكم!!!!!!!!!


سلام ونعمة i-love-Isa.
آخر زيارة لك كانت: اليوم الساعة 08:49 PM 
التنبيهات: 1 
مشاركاتك : 2 +

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه ده هو تبلي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 سبتمبر 2008)

i-love-isa قال:


> لو صرخت بأعلى صوتي لقلت​
> ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> بعثتولي تنبيه مع ان دي المشاركه الثالثه لي
> والدليل امامكم!!!!!!!!!​
> ...


 


*لالا*

*انتي فهمتي الموضوع غلط*​ 
*طب حاولي زيارة التنبيه*​ 
*دي رسالة ليكي*​ 
*او طلب صداقة*
*او اي شئ اخر*​ 
*يعني مس تنبيه على شئ غلط قمت به*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## i-love-Isa (13 سبتمبر 2008)

و دي المشاركتين قبل كده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57115
رقم 10 و 11


اليوم, 10:16 PM 	  #10 
i-love-Isa 
عضو جديد

تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2008
المشاركات: 3 

	 رد: فلنصل جميعا" من اجل ضحايا الارهاب...kirialaiton 
اللهم ارحم جميع من في الارض



اليوم, 10:18 PM 	  #11 
i-love-Isa 
عضو جديد

تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2008
المشاركات: 3 

	 رد: فلنصل جميعا" من اجل ضحايا الارهاب...kirialaiton 
موضوع رائع وتم تقييمه!!


انا مش فاهم حاجه!!!
هوه كل منتدياتكم على نفس المنهج؟؟؟؟​


----------



## loay alkldine (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*اصرخ وكول   يايسوع المسيح ارحمني  شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ارحمني يارب

ميرسي يا جوجو على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا يسوع ارحمني*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 سبتمبر 2008)

خليكى معانا


----------



## merna lovejesus (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هقول ارحمنى يارب وقوينى انا تعبت اووووى من العالم ده بس انا بشكرك على كل حال


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بقي هصرخ واقو كفاية ارحمني انا ضعيفة
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الهي اغفر لي خطياي وسامحني*
*ميرررسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## meraa (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هقول يارب اعن ضعف ايمانى 
ميرسى الموضوع 
​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا هصرخ واقول *
> *يا رب اغفر لي خطايا شبابي وجهلي*
> *ومرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك *
*بجد نورتى*
*ومشاركتك فوق الروعة *
*ربنا باركك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *اصرخ وكول يايسوع المسيح ارحمني شكرا على الموضوع*


*المشاركة هى الاروع والاجمل*
*ميرسى ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> ارحمني يارب
> 
> ميرسي يا جوجو على موضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*امين يارب ارحمنا جميعا*
*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا يسوع ارحمني*​


*امين ربى ومخلصى*
*شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على مرورك*
*نورتى*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ا*


مسعد خليل قال:


> خليكى معانا


 *امنا كلنا الغالية *
*كلنا بنطلب شفعتك*
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هقول ارحمنى يارب وقوينى انا تعبت اووووى من العالم ده بس انا بشكرك على كل حال


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> انا بقي هصرخ واقو كفاية ارحمني انا ضعيفة
> مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


 اشكرك على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *الهي اغفر لي خطياي وسامحني*
> 
> 
> *ميرررسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


*امين ربى يسوع اقبل مننا كل تساءولتنا طلبتنا اليك يارب الكل *
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> هقول يارب اعن ضعف ايمانى
> 
> ميرسى الموضوع ​


 امين ربى يسوع
شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك


----------

